# Jobseekers Benefit and working 3 days a week



## galwaygal (26 Sep 2009)

Hello,

I am recently unemployed after working for 25 years and I am receiving Jobseekers Benefit. I have the opportunity to work for about 20 hours a week for minimum wage (over 3 days). I am happy to do it to keep busy and positive although it is not my career. 

My question is will I lose my benefit and medical card and mortgage interest relief if I accept the work?

Thanks for any advice. It is difficult to find specific information on this.  I have only been for a month.


----------



## pudds (26 Sep 2009)

AFAIK working up to 3 days is ok but go to 4 and its regarded as fulltime work.  Generally I think they only cancel medical cards is if at renewal time your over the income limits or have special needs, but if you win the lotto, it wil be cancelled, YESTERDAY.  Dont know nowt about mortgages.


----------



## gipimann (26 Sep 2009)

Your entitlement to Mortgage Interest Supplement will have to be re-assessed, as your reduced JB and your wages are both means-tested.


----------



## galwaygal (28 Sep 2009)

Thanks. So my jobseekers benefit will be reduced? And how many hours a day can I work on the 3 days?

Sorry, I'm very confused by it all....


----------



## gipimann (28 Sep 2009)

For Jobseeker's, one hour of employment will rule you out for payment for that day.

For SWA (including Mortgage Interest Supplement), you must work less than 30 hours per week in order to be eligible to apply - actual entitlement will be means-tested.  If you work over 30 hours per week, you are considered in full-time employment and will not be eligible for SWA, regardless of your income.


----------



## pudds (29 Sep 2009)

gipimann said:


> For Jobseeker's, one hour of employment will rule you out for payment for that day.



*Casual work or part-time work
*

 You may get Jobseeker’s Benefit if you can only get part-time or casual work. You must be unemployed for at least 3 days out of a period of 6 consecutive days and continue to look for full-time employment. 
 For each day you are unemployed, one-sixth of the normal rate of Jobseeker's Benefit is payable, provided that you are unemployed for at least 3 days out of a period of 6 consecutive days. For example, if you get casual work for 2 days, you can get four-sixths of the normal Jobseeker's Benefit for that week. 
 You must claim Jobseeker's Benefit for at least 3 days in any week. If you get 4 days work, Jobseeker's Benefit is *not* paid for the other 2 days. 
 Generally speaking, you cannot get Jobseeker's Benefit for a day on which you do casual or part-time work, unless, it comes within the subsidiary work rules (see below).


----------



## galw1 (9 Oct 2009)

Is there a limit on what you can earn and still get the three days JB payment?


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Oct 2009)

No.


----------

